

Is "Stealth" the Best Way to Build Your Business?  - thankuz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/03/is-stealth-the-best-way-to-bui.php

======
maxhs
there's a great soundbite in that video from Reid Hoffman: "launch so early
you're embarrassed by your product." the context is important (i.e. get
customer feedback before you spend too much time building stuff that nobody
will use).

